# Redo The Snitch



## azza1971 (Sep 9, 2016)

You have a god complex? You want that traffic so bad here you snitch on someone sending a private PM? I never shared with anyone how you wanted pics of my asshole


----------



## Watson (Sep 10, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> You have a god complex? You want that traffic so bad here you snitch on someone sending a private PM? I never shared with anyone how you wanted pics of my asshole



did you threaten to "throat fuck his kids" ? that worked well with Sil...... perhaps try your "decision pending" on you becoming a mod or even tell him you are a famous Sup reviewer and a single post from you could have his online persona pwned for decades to come....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 10, 2016)

Watson said:


> did you threaten to "throat fuck his kids" ? that worked well with Sil...... perhaps try your "decision pending" on you becoming a mod or even tell him you are a famous Sup reviewer and a single post from you could have his online persona pwned for decades to come....



thats ok weirdo, just forget all the stuff i copped and pick the one thing i said, if it really was a threat it would have happened but it didn?t happen, you on the other hand, pray we don?t ever meet and take that any way you want fish face


----------



## Watson (Sep 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> thats ok weirdo, just forget all the stuff i copped and pick the one thing i said, if it really was a threat it would have happened but it didn?t happen, you on the other hand, pray we don?t ever meet and take that any way you want fish face



there are more than a thousand posts of your garbage.....2 thousand of mine pwning you.....you lose, you lost, make another profile and pretend you aren't azza, it really is the only chance you have...buy your wife mouthwash and wet wipes to clean up your shit stained asshole....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 11, 2016)

Watson said:


> there are more than a thousand posts of your garbage.....2 thousand of mine pwning you.....you lose, you lost, make another profile and pretend you aren't azza, it really is the only chance you have...buy your wife mouthwash and wet wipes to clean up your shit stained asshole....



you cant spell cunt, you don?t own shit, you don?t even own the oxygen your breathing now


----------



## Watson (Sep 12, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you cant spell cunt, you don?t own shit, you don?t even own the oxygen your breathing now



another amazing cumback......


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 12, 2016)

you can lick the sweat off my back


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm an online God....now stop your whining.....


----------



## Watson (Sep 16, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you can lick the sweat off my back



evolution really made you a bottom.....you don't need me to make you realise at best your a D male who dreams to be alpha...in prison, you held someones pocket !


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 20, 2016)

Watson said:


> evolution really made you a bottom.....you don't need me to make you realise at best your a D male who dreams to be alpha...in prison, you held someones pocket !



we don?t hold each others pockets in Prison, we wait for cunts like you........and RAPE them


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> we don?t hold each others pockets in Prison, we wait for cunts like you........and RAPE them



you lying mother fucker, I aint 12!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 21, 2016)

Watson said:


> you lying mother fucker, I aint 12!



no your not 12, your just a dumb cunt


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

the comeback king


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 23, 2016)

even a spastic wouldn?t keep replying, you take the bait everytime, is your mum proud of you, trying to pick on people online and have a hard drive full of mens asshole pics


----------



## Watson (Sep 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> even a spastic wouldn?t keep replying, you take the bait everytime, is your mum proud of you, trying to pick on people online and have a hard drive full of mens asshole pics



ahaha another gem, you have a rapier wit!


----------



## charley (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Sep 26, 2016)

charley said:


>



suicide?


----------



## Watson (Sep 26, 2016)

I came home for a nooner and forgot its school holidays


----------



## charley (Sep 26, 2016)

Watson said:


> I came home for a nooner and forgot its school holidays



,,,,


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2016)

reddog hasnt banned Azza yet, I'll take that as you guys are friends


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 26, 2016)

no, i did ask the fat cunt though, nothing happened, Watson won?t use the truth serum, says all this stuff about my wife and bad teeth but cant prove it, if he can, then ban me, if he cant ban him


----------



## charley (Sep 26, 2016)

... you all know we should be talking about them''Philly Eagles''    ..............IMHO !!!


----------



## charley (Sep 26, 2016)

......  or naked chicks smoking weed ...        ....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> reddog hasnt banned Azza yet, I'll take that as you guys are friends



It's about time he sorts that pedo out 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have Azza on double secret probation, if he begs for one more I.P. address I will have no choice but to cut him loose....


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 22, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I have Azza on double secret probation, if he begs for one more I.P. address I will have no choice but to cut him loose....



I?ve only asked once cockbreath


----------



## Watson (Oct 24, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?ve only asked once cockbreath



Ive never asked anyone for a single thing about you Aaron.....im touched you feel that way, but if you want my IP you should at least skype with me first....I live in "Watson, ACT" dumbass, less than 250m from where the summernats entrance is. Prior to that I lived in Griffith, NSW, prior to that I lived in "Stanhope Gardens in Sydney" I even told Captn waaaaaaaaaaaaay back then which gym I went to, it was called Blacktown leisure centre, the Parramatta eels use the pool there, that's where I took my old profile pic in the black nike shirt. Now i goto Club lime in Mitchell.....when I have days off I got there around 8-9am, sometimes if I want a swim I goto CISAC which is also part of Club lime, the Canberra raiders train there mon-Tuesday mornings, I even met Ricky Stuart....call and ask if that's where they train, its not public info dumbshit......you need a loan of 50 cents to pay for the call?

this pretending to be tough shit is really just a joke you fucken boong!! You cant get off the sofa without 2 women helping you, your own fucken words you poofter cunt!

btw, thanks for always asking about me, nice to know who really owns who.....you sit there screaming at your ipad, telling your family all about the meanie, then get a few $ of your daughters pay to buy some more rust proofer for your shitbox....how is mum?

45 yrs old, owns nothing, no job, no future and a fucken ugly wife.....


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 24, 2016)

my five words gets half a book response from you, your beyond dumb, thinking i need all that info you just took the time to write, you really must have no life


----------



## XYZ (Oct 25, 2016)

Watson said:


> Ive never asked anyone for a single thing about you Aaron.....im touched you feel that way, but if you want my IP you should at least skype with me first....I live in "Watson, ACT" dumbass, less than 250m from where the summernats entrance is. Prior to that I lived in Griffith, NSW, prior to that I lived in "Stanhope Gardens in Sydney" I even told Captn waaaaaaaaaaaaay back then which gym I went to, it was called Blacktown leisure centre, the Parramatta eels use the pool there, that's where I took my old profile pic in the black nike shirt. Now i goto Club lime in Mitchell.....when I have days off I got there around 8-9am, sometimes if I want a swim I goto CISAC which is also part of Club lime, the Canberra raiders train there mon-Tuesday mornings, I even met Ricky Stuart....call and ask if that's where they train, its not public info dumbshit......you need a loan of 50 cents to pay for the call?
> 
> this pretending to be tough shit is really just a joke you fucken boong!! You cant get off the sofa without 2 women helping you, your own fucken words you poofter cunt!
> 
> ...



Who cares anyhow?


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 29, 2016)

he does, must have taken him at least 1 hour to write all that


----------



## Watson (Oct 29, 2016)

XYZ said:


> Who cares anyhow?



just to watch the gutless, spineless wanna be fake hard cunt back down quicker than a wog when he realises he hasn't got the numbers......shit on every part of his life, still a gutless fag.....


ladies and gentleman I give you Aaron aka azza1971


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 30, 2016)

you still don?t get it, your flogging a dead horse ya dumb cunt, grow the fuck up.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 31, 2016)

just my 2 cents, no one cares


----------



## charley (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Oct 31, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> just my 2 cents, no one cares



I?m past caring, I?ve always been civil to my fellow brethren, I?m eye for an eye, its my life moto and don?t give two fucks who gets there fannie britches in a knot over it, i can be the nicest person or the biggest cunt you will ever meet, i always say ?you choose?, i simply do unto others.


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?m past caring, I?ve always been civil to my fellow brethren, I?m eye for an eye, its my life moto and don?t give two fucks who gets there fannie britches in a knot over it, i can be the nicest person or the biggest cunt you will ever meet, i always say ?you choose?, i simply do unto others.






 ..is this 'the biggest cunt you will ever meet'... & is that what you're talking about ???
..how about a stickman drawing of the nicest person....


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 1, 2016)

Kinkyjo has the biggest asshole, she?s a triple fister, that big cunt you posted, looks like Watson on a good day


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 1, 2016)

he might get mad at you Charley, you don?t wanna be on his shit list


----------



## charley (Nov 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> he might get mad at you Charley, you don?t wanna be on his shit list




....never happen, he's my longest friend here..  heck is still here, but he's also over at ASF , a lot more posting over there...you ever check out ASF  ??
... i've been going over there also, I don't know if Griff is over there much..


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 2, 2016)

i was on ASF, cant remember my password, tried re setting it, emails for links never turn up, just like here, site must be run by chimpanzee?s


----------



## charley (Nov 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i was on ASF, cant remember my password, tried re setting it, emails for links never turn up, just like here, site must be run by chimpanzee?s




.. the same chimps that run this place..         ...


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 3, 2016)

Prince and Heavy are not computer nerds, fix ya system or Wikileaks gets all the tranny pics


----------

